# ello, courtney's in town.



## cbreining (Jan 27, 2009)

hey, im a high school senior looking for advice on technology problem for the musical "Annie Get Your Gun". My drama teacher sent me to this site for some help and ideas and here i am!

prolly continue this beautiful theatrical road in college, so i have a feeling, this site may come in handy :]

ttyl folks.

-Courtney Breining.


----------



## Van (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard! If you can't find your answer in an exsiting thread, then by all means post your question in a new one. We love questions.


----------

